# *CONTEST CLOSED* PFF giveaway! Bubba Blade Fillet Knife



## admin (Jun 28, 2010)

*CONTEST OVER* Winner to be announced on this thread 27/9/2013. Thank you to everyone who participated!

PFF would like to introduce our new sponsor, BubbaBlade! Please visit their website by clicking here and check out their new 9" tapered flex fillet knife. This knife features:










And now, a special contest just for our PFF members! Today's question is: How many fishing trips do you take a year? All who provide an answer will be entered into a drawing. One lucky winner will be drawn at random and that winner will receive a 9" tapered flex fillet knife from Bubba Blade! Thanks to our sponsor. Please visit them at http://www.bubbablade.com


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

More then 50, less then 100.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

70 to 80


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

Approximately 65


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

25 trips a year Hopefully more next year.


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

More than 20, less than 50


----------



## Sammy (Oct 10, 2012)

This year about 20.


----------



## lontron (Jun 23, 2011)

About 30


----------



## bertram31 (Oct 7, 2007)

about 30


----------



## deeptracks (Oct 2, 2007)

20 or so


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

Somewhere around 40,


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

20-30. Unless you count fishing from my desk.


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

About 35


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

180-200


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

usually 15-20

this year 2 

maybe ifin i had one of them there bubba blades i could get out more

thanks for the giveaway!


----------



## catchin em (Mar 10, 2011)

Around 45


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

30+...... if I am lucky


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

50 or so


----------



## STRETCH440 (Nov 30, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

15 but shooting for 50+ next year


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

24 trips


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

About 65-75


----------



## old sneaky (May 1, 2008)

55 plus


----------



## bama6977 (May 5, 2013)

25+


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

About 50


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

20-30 trips a year


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

60-70


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

In the 40s


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

2 to Florida, a month at a time, and about 15-30 in Texas lakes.


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

20 or so


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

40-50 on average, but if i can get out more i do, as long as there's no lightening in the area.


----------



## dobs (Sep 28, 2012)

20-30 depending on everyone else's schedule in the family!


----------



## hayden (Nov 14, 2007)

More than 20, less than 40.


----------



## bukshot01 (Oct 2, 2007)

Usually 15-20 trips a year... Will also use the bubba blade on some deer.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

I would guess about 36+


----------



## old school (Nov 16, 2007)

*rips*

About 15, not enough!


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Does that mean I get to say the PFF gave me a 9" stiffie! 

Depends what you consider a trip, but probably around 100.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

about 40


----------



## Mackerel mauler (Sep 22, 2013)

Over 100!


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

between 75 and 100


----------



## Slqfisher (Nov 8, 2007)

45-60 trips annually depending on the rain...


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*2012 ~~ 20 - 30 trips.*

*2013 ~~ None, due to "fix me up surgeries".*

*So looking forward to many in 2014, and a new filet knife!! *


----------



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

App. 75


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Between 15-25 trips a year.


----------



## doubletake (Oct 23, 2007)

20 times a year more or less


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

Unfortunately Only Between 5-10


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

About 10.


----------



## jbs_bama (May 24, 2010)

25 or so.


----------



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)

Not nearly enough.


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

60-75


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Never actually thought about how many. Best guess...inshore and offshore including diving...30-40.


----------



## robbiewoodcutter (Jun 30, 2011)

30 +


----------



## Safari III (May 24, 2012)

10-20 per year.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

20-30


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

30+ less than 60 unfortunately.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Around 10 after the baby.


----------



## Kingfish514 (Jan 21, 2009)

Around 40


----------



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

75-125


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Around 200+-,from Feb. to Nov.I hunt from Nov. to Feb.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

28 so far this year


----------



## cablechris (May 3, 2011)

bout 20 to 40


----------



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

im on par to hit 107 fishing trips this year starting from march ending in november. 3 times a week usually sometimes even went on my lunch break during work back in april and may when the trout bite was hot. caught 13 specks in 45 minutes on lunch can't beat that. most were undersized tho but still fun


----------



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

25 or so a year, never enough!


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

75-115​


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

100-120


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

Not enough!!! Probably around 30.


----------



## GALSUN (Oct 1, 2007)

*more fishing*

about 30 to 40 but not enough:thumbup:


----------



## FishEyez (Nov 25, 2007)

About 25 to 30 a year.


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

over 20


----------



## cheesegrits (Sep 18, 2013)

Around 30. 

I would like to actually try one of these rather than read some of the recent reviews. Seeing is believing.


----------



## Rightbrained (Apr 5, 2013)

20-25 trips per year.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

12-20 trips per year.


----------



## tnjimbob (May 8, 2013)

1, 2 in salt water if I'm lucky. Oherwise 10 or so in fresh water. Sucks to be a landlubber.


----------



## JPack58 (Aug 25, 2013)

30 to 40 last year 15 this year so far!!


----------



## SpeckWrecker (Aug 4, 2011)

close to 130 to 140 a year


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

20 to 30


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

150. not much catching though


----------



## cpn.jp (Aug 3, 2011)

About 25 so far this year


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like very nice knives.... I probably go fishing 60+ in saltwater & 30+ in freshwater..... so 90+ trips a year....


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

about 40


----------



## Reelfun27 (Oct 4, 2007)

more than 25 less than 30


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

About 50


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

Wirelessly posted

The OLE Not Enough!

Welcome aboard Bubba Blades.

I would say maybe 5 if I'm lucky.gonna try and get out more often this coming year!

"GET'EM OFF THE BOTTOM"


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

40 to 60


----------



## Taylmatr (Jun 2, 2012)

50-60


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

40-60


----------



## setlab (Jul 4, 2013)

Maybe 20 give or take.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Around 20


----------



## Illinijeff (Mar 28, 2011)

40-50


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

Around 75


----------



## Fishhead1 (Nov 15, 2011)

20 to 25


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

4 to 5


----------



## KING ME (Oct 24, 2012)

about 25 times


----------



## Joerob5 (Feb 5, 2010)

15 -20


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Seventy five


----------



## mjg21 (Sep 5, 2012)

between 200-250......


----------



## Kevdog540 (Aug 7, 2008)

25-30


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

150-180 i'd say


----------



## circlehook69 (Apr 23, 2010)

_*50-60 trips a year.*_


----------



## speckhunter944 (Jun 13, 2008)

Around 25 to 30 thanks bubba blade


----------



## pacese (Apr 18, 2010)

*Bubba knife*

10 to 20 times a year.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Around 40


----------



## Nicelymakinway (Jun 24, 2008)

20 to 30 per year


----------



## Team Fish Head (Oct 1, 2012)

Sixteen to date and we're just entering prime Crappie fishing here. Can't compare inland to sw fishing due to the ability to keep so much more fish inland, hence the fewer trips to keep the skillet working!:thumbsup:


----------



## Duncan (Oct 1, 2007)

75 or so, maybe more if you count evening strolls to the bass pond.


----------



## OnGrade (Aug 7, 2009)

35-50


----------



## Kygent (Mar 3, 2008)

45-50 if I'm lucky


----------



## salt-life (Feb 20, 2012)

At least 80


----------



## Jackson P (Apr 2, 2013)

Around 40


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

i go on as many as I can been 4 times last week and about 10 over the summer


----------



## tigerbait (Oct 1, 2007)

15 or 20


----------



## ABailey (May 25, 2010)

15-30, way down this year though


----------



## Specktacular5 (Sep 28, 2011)

40 to 50


----------



## Benw86 (Aug 16, 2011)

50-60


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

30

Jimmy


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

25-30


----------



## mongo (Apr 30, 2008)

75-100


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

About three to four times a week so around 120 times or so and hooking up around .300 for every ten times out on the bridges, piers, kayak, and beach.


----------



## prelude13 (Sep 15, 2013)

80 or so


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

30-40


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Is there any way to get a Free Dexter Russell instead??


----------



## Mark Collins (Dec 27, 2012)

275-300


----------



## Cobiacatcher (Sep 30, 2007)

100+


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

I go fishing 40-50 times per year. O*D*W


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Not enough! About 10!


----------



## FL Marine Plastics (Feb 7, 2013)

15-20 hopefully more to come


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Bout 10 or so


----------



## Aqua Uno (Dec 6, 2010)

Approx 60-75.


----------



## Trill (Mar 8, 2013)

15-20


----------



## Mike W (Jul 11, 2011)

Try to get in 20 trips at minimum each year. At 17 so far, so we're ahead of schedule!


----------



## afishanado (Oct 26, 2009)

30 - 40


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

A fishing trip??? I'm retired and live on the water and I fish SOME every day we're home. Having said that, we do travel quite regularly. 

I fish at least 275 days per year.


----------



## yz250fridin (Feb 27, 2013)

50 if work let's me


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

30+


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Last year I'd say 200 this year I'd say it'll be 50


----------



## bfish (May 19, 2008)

6-10


----------



## WarEagle78 (May 14, 2008)

30 to 60


----------



## phil c (Jan 19, 2008)

50-60 Thanks for the chance!


----------



## Clam (Nov 10, 2007)

Around 30


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

*Trips per year*

This year, about 35, with the crazy seasons and closings. More next year, I hope.:thumbup:


----------



## loadtoad1a7 (Oct 29, 2011)

25-30


----------



## corrinas2 (Sep 27, 2007)

hoping for even JUST 5


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

more than 30 less than 50,


----------



## in the boat (Mar 5, 2010)

Around 50 or so


----------



## Big Ave (Apr 2, 2012)

30-40


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Free sure earns a lot of responses from this crowd. Not enough trips for me


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

20-30 for me, but unfortunately most are freshwater


----------



## MOJOE15 (Sep 5, 2013)

30 times this year so far


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

40+


----------



## Hot Reels (Oct 3, 2007)

15-30 now a days. Pre marriage 100+


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

right around 30


----------



## Randy M (Jul 8, 2012)

20 - 25. Wish I had time for more.............


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

As a military member it depends on the year. This year though I have gone out about 15 times.


John


----------



## Redfisher44 (Jun 28, 2009)

125-150 times a year


----------



## Redfisher44 (Jun 28, 2009)

125-150 times


----------



## blzr (Oct 23, 2007)

10-30 offshore trips a year, depending on weather.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

20 to 35


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Approximately 65 times a year, or as much as possible.


----------



## j.moulder (Feb 17, 2011)

45 or more


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Atleast 75


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

45 to 65 yearly


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Approx. 50, as often as possible


----------



## redneckboi (Oct 3, 2007)

*Fishing trips this year*

Haven't gone on one this year due to technical difficulties, but still hoping.


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Twenty five to thirty


----------



## 4hooks (Jul 15, 2009)

around 40


----------



## neckmoe (Apr 7, 2009)

30 to 40


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

150+


----------



## oneeyedhooker (Sep 8, 2013)

I try to go at least twice a week, weather pertaining! But this year atleast 50


----------



## marlinchaser (Oct 11, 2007)

30-40


----------



## 230 Cobia (Mar 25, 2008)

Not enough only 6 trips this year


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

2 :thumbup:


----------



## tripleblessing (Oct 3, 2007)

30+


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

25 at least


----------



## BEACHBUMPC (Sep 27, 2007)

90-100


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

25 +


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

At least 40 freshwater and 10 Saltwater a year.


----------



## tee-man (Apr 2, 2012)

About 80


----------



## BCNGATOR (Dec 16, 2007)

About 60


----------



## BILLCH8SR2 (Aug 22, 2013)

30-40


----------



## JDM (Oct 1, 2007)

*trips*

50+ annually


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

30+


----------



## B.L. Laird (Jul 25, 2008)

About 20 but would like to do more!


----------



## rickmbp (Aug 29, 2013)

About 50-75


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

52 weekends a year. between bad weather, birthday parties, and holidays. Also including hunting season. Id say 10 to 15 solid..


----------



## Fish River Fool (May 20, 2009)

I get out about 30 or so times a year.


----------



## fwbfishhead (Feb 4, 2009)

somewhere around 50


----------



## ampman (Jun 15, 2013)

More than 50.


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

60+


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

75+


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

Approximately 100 trips this year.


----------



## RollTider (Jun 30, 2011)

Around 15


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Very well made looking knife :thumbsup:
52-104+ Or at least until the angry birds get me :blink:


----------



## barnacle dave (Oct 9, 2007)

20-30


----------



## knot_so_fast (Jul 23, 2013)

30+


----------



## Dirty South (May 31, 2013)

15 to 20 normally because I live in Birmingham.
Less than that this year with this awful weather we've had this summer season!


----------



## bcfishn (Nov 8, 2011)

More than 25 less than 50. Thanks, Bubba!


----------



## PaulandBethB (Apr 19, 2012)

300 or more. Wait. Does going to work everyday count?


----------



## THONAS J. RYAN (Jan 9, 2013)

*Fishing days*

I live on the Emory and Clnch rivers in Tennessee, so it's on every day!!!! Go to P-Cola at least 3 times a year and at last once to Clinton County in Up-State New York. My Bubba Blade works on turkeys, rabbits and Bambi but fish is where I think it works best !!!!!!!


----------



## admin (Jun 28, 2010)

*And the winner is...*

Thanks to all who participated.

All entries have been entered into a draw. And the winner is...


----------



## admin (Jun 28, 2010)

The winner is:

4hooks

Congrats you won! We will PM you for your address.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Congrats 4hooks!


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

Gratz buddy!


----------



## PaulandBethB (Apr 19, 2012)

Congrats 4hooks


----------



## 4hooks (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks to the PFF and BUBBA BLADE.I will put the knife to use and report back how it works.THANKS to everbody else to.

Michael:thumbup:


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hey, congrats there 4hooks, I'm envious, but I'm happy for you!!


----------

